# ADA Mini M 5 Gallon



## raysquared (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm jumping back in after a few years off. This is my second tank and hoping it will go better than my previous Fluval Edge (tank journal is here somewhere).

This will be a low tech set up with low light plants. Currently cycling with Stability and hoping to put some RCS after a week or so. Bought a TDS meter at its sitting at 75 ppm (seiryu stone leeching a bit - soaked in vinegar for half a day) so might have to dose Equilibrium? 

Pretty happy with the look now, just hoping it doesn't turn into algae soup - light cycle is only 7 hours in case, no ferts yet.

Thanks for looking!
Ray


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

raysquared said:


> I'm jumping back in after a few years off. This is my second tank and hoping it will go better than my previous Fluval Edge (tank journal is here somewhere).
> 
> This will be a low tech set up with low light plants. Currently cycling with Stability and hoping to put some RCS after a week or so. Bought a TDS meter at its sitting at 75 ppm (seiryu stone leeching a bit - soaked in vinegar for half a day) so might have to dose Equilibrium?
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## raysquared (Jan 8, 2016)

Bit of an update:

Replaced the dwarf hairgrass in the front with some low light plants. Tank cycled and added a couple of otos and some RCS. Everything seems to be going well! Dropped some shrimp cuisine and an algae wafer in but not much interest. The otos ate all the brown diatoms so maybe still full from that. Will try some blanched veggies today/tomorrow.


----------

